# Catfish Tournament On Tusc. River 8-14



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

the tuscarawas county bankfishermens association will be hosting a catfish tournament on the tusc. river on aug 14th from 6 pm to midnight. registration will be at new towne mall in new philadelphia next to hollywood video from 5:30 to 6:00 pm. entry fee is $7 . fishing is limited to on the tuscarawas river, NO boats, droplines, trotlines or jugs. there will be a 5 fish limit, channel cats , bluecats, flatheads and bullheads can be weighed in. total weight wins for 5 fish , plus big fish pot. if you need more info post on here. ill get back to you.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

if my cousin wants to enter can he pay 7 and not enter in the points or if not is it too late for him to enter in points?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Sorry Brian, but I don't think anybody will be catching any Bluecats in the Tusc. There are none there unless someone illegally put them there from the Ohio or somewhere like it! I think when you say blue you are talking about the channels that are blueish in color!


----------

